# Bar @ The Bottom



## Gizmo (17/10/13)

Please have a look at the social chat bar at the bottom.

Let me know if it works for you.

And what's your thoughts on it.


----------



## iPWN (17/10/13)

Working fine for me !


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/10/13)

works great for me - you got me hooked on these silly games now  as if the time I spend on the forum wasn't enough already haha


----------



## ET (17/10/13)

nice one


----------



## Gizmo (17/10/13)

Well its here for trial run.. If you guys feels its too distracting or what not please let me know.


----------



## eviltoy (17/10/13)

Appears huge overlapping things on a iPad


----------



## Gizmo (17/10/13)

Thanks for the feedback. I have set to to show hidden if browsing from a mobile device


----------



## VapeKing (18/10/13)

Very nice addition!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/10/13)

Where did it go


----------



## Gizmo (23/10/13)

I am busy with it. Was causing performance issues.


----------

